# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NAC-GREECE Grand Prix Κέρκυρας 31/05/2009

## chrisberg

Στο παρόν τόπικ θα ενημερώνω τα μέλη του τόπικ για ότι πληροφορία έχω σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση του φίλου και πρωταθλητή Γιώργου Σάιτ.

----------


## chrisberg

Η διοργάνωση θα γίνει στις 31/05/09 στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα υπό την Αιγίδα της NAC-Greece και θα είναι και 
αγώνας πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο στις 6/06/09 στην Ολλανδία.
Απο ότι κουβέντιασα το Νοέμβρη με τους Ολλανδούς διοργανωτές θα είναι ο καλλίτερος αγώνας που έγινε ποτέ
στην Ευρώπη.
Και ο Γιώργος στην Κέρκυρα όμως ετοιμάζει κάτι πολύ καλό
Oι αθλητές και οι συνοδοί τους θα φιλοξενηθούν από τo διοργανωτή!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία στην Nac αλλά και στον διοργανωτη - αθλητη Σαϊτ Γιώργο,ευχομαι να πανε όλα καλά και ότι ενημερωση υπάρχει Μιχαλη να την μαθαινουμε!!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## NASSER

Mιχαλη ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση και να ευχηθουμε καλη επιτυχια στην διοργανωση και στον Σαϊτ Γιώργο.

Η NΑC-GREECE εστιάζει στο να γίνονται οι αγώνες της στα νησιά και αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος προώθησης του αθληματος.

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία στη NAC και στον καλό φίλο Γιώργο Σαιτ. Από όσο τον έχω γνωρίσει πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να ετοιμάσει κάτι πολύ καλό.  :03. Awesome:  

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχομε να πάει καλά και να έχει επιτυχία ο αγώνας και μακάρι κάθε σοβαρός αγώνας να έχει επιτυχία  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> ευχομε να πάει καλά και να έχει επιτυχία ο αγώνας και μακάρι κάθε σοβαρός αγώνας να έχει επιτυχία


Tο εύχωμαι και ΄γω φίλε Ηλία.  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> συγγνώμη αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στον τίτλο? 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Slaine το είχα δει και 'γω και έστελα pm στο BigBoss να το διορθώσει αλλά ακόμη δεν...
> κάποιος άλλος moderator ίσως...
> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕ ΚΩΣΤΑ???


Οκ,διορθωθηκε η ημερομηνια !!

----------


## slaine

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια παιδια.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## nicksigalas

Και απο εμενα καλη επιτυχια το θεμα ειναι οτι συμπιπτουν οι ημερομηνιες αλλα και εμεις ρε παιδια παμε βαση των αγωνων του εξωτερικου παντως απο καρδιας καλη επυτυχια!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> συγγνώμη αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στον τίτλο? 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Slaine το είχα δει και 'γω και έστελα pm στο BigBoss να το διορθώσει αλλά ακόμη δεν...
> κάποιος άλλος moderator ίσως...
> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕ ΚΩΣΤΑ???


μιχάλη το διόρθωσα 5 λεπτά αφό του το έκανες το ποστ, αλλά μετά το αλλαξα πάλι στο "λάθος", γιατί δεν ήμουν σίγουρος αν ενοούσες την ημερομηνία του αγώνα ή της ανακόινωσης.. (παντως πμ δεν πήρα και edit στο ποστ σου νομίζω μπορείς να κάνει και ο ίδιος  :01. Rolling Eyes:  )

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

ΟΚ ευχαριστώ!!!  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## stavro

καλη επιτυχια  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:  
(φιλε chrisberg   το αβαταρ σου ειναι κορυφαιο  :03. Awesome:  )

----------


## chrisberg

> καλη επιτυχια   
> (φιλε chrisberg   το αβαταρ σου ειναι κορυφαιο  )


Eυχαριστώ Σταύρο!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αφίσσα της ανακοινωσης του  αγώνα υπό την αιγίδα της Nac που διοργανώνεται από τον γνωστό αθλητη Σαϊτ Γιώργο.

----------


## king sait



----------


## Polyneikos

Γιώργο καλημερα και σε ευχαριστουμε για την αφίσσα !
Για τα μελη που μπορεί να μην  ξερουν πρόσωπα και πραγματα του ελληνικου αγωνιστικου bb,στην αφίσσα αριστερα είναι ο Γιώργος Σαϊτ,διοργανωτης του αγωνα και αρκετες φορες νικητης σε πανελλήνια πρωταθληματα στην κατηγορία fitness αλλα και bodyfitness.H κοπέλα είναι η Βαρβαρα Κορίκη,αθλήτρια fitness με πολύ καλες παρουσιες στους αγωνες που εχει συμμετασχει και τελος δεξια είναι ο γνωστος Κωστελέτος Γιώργος,συμμετεχει σεην μεσαια κατηγορία bb,με πολλές νικες στην κατηγορία του,ένας πολύ καλος αθλητης.Περιμενουμε οποιαδήποτε ενημερωση σχετικη με τον αγωνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τό ξέρω πολυνεικος όλα τα παιδιά είναι γνωστα στην αφίσα και ο γιώργος σαιτ με την βαρβαρα , αλλα και γνωστός και φίλος απο παλια ο γιώργος κωστελέτος , εύχομε κάθε επιτυχία στα παιδιά και καλή διοργάνωση και διεξαγωγή του αγώνα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## king sait

> τό ξέρω πολυνεικος όλα τα παιδιά είναι γνωστα στην αφίσα και ο γιώργος σαιτ με την βαρβαρα , αλλα και γνωστός και φίλος απο παλια ο γιώργος κωστελέτος , εύχομε κάθε επιτυχία στα παιδιά και καλή διοργάνωση και διεξαγωγή του αγώνα


ηλια σε ευχαριστουμε για τις ευχες πολυ θα θελαμε να παρεβρεθεις καλη επιτυχεια και στο δικο σασ αγωνα

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμφωνα με τις πηγες μου guest poser στον αγωνα  θα είναι ο Γιάννης Μάγκος ! Επίσης πολύ καλος ο συνολικος αριθμός των αθλητων που έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφερον για τον αγωνα..

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Σωστα καλεσμενος του αγωνα ο Μαγκος και πολυ μεγαλη συμετοχη αθλητων,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι και πρικριση για το παγκοσμιο στην Ολλανδια.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα στα φιλαρακια μου σαιτ και κωστελετο

----------


## chrisberg

> Σωστα καλεσμενος του αγωνα ο Μαγκος και πολυ μεγαλη συμετοχη αθλητων,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι και πρικριση για το παγκοσμιο στην Ολλανδια.


Ο Γιάννης είναι σήμερα 122 κιλά σε πολύ καλή φόρμα.
Θα φανεί απίστευτο σε όσους τον δούν απο κοντά ότι ο Γιάννης είναι εκτός
"προετοιμασίας" αφού είναι εδώ και 5 μήνες σε περίοδο ξεκούρασης. ( Ο επόμενος αγώνας του είναι μετά απο 1 χρόνο τουλάχιστον).

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ καλα κανει και ξεκουράζεται, και η ξεκούραση μερος τις μετέπειτα προετοιμασίας ειναι και επιβάλετε. 

καλη επιτυχία και απο μενα για τον αγώνα τις κερκυρας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Σωστα καλεσμενος του αγωνα είναι ο Μάγκος.


Δύο φώτο απο το αρχείο μου.
(Απο προηγούμενο αγώνα στην Κέρκυρα το 2006).










by Chrisberg για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλη φόρμα επιασε σε αυτον τον αγωνα ο Γιαννης,αντε περιμενουμε να δουμε το guest του !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Πολυ καλη φόρμα επιασε σε αυτον τον αγωνα ο Γιαννης,αντε περιμενουμε να δουμε το guest του !!


O Γιάννης σήμερα έχει βάρος 121,5.
Σε αυτά τα  κιλά "για Ελλάδα" και με το μικρό ποσοστό λοίπους που έχει
σίγουρα θε κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις. (και όχι μόνο)
Πάντος για τους φίλους του Forum που θα είναι στην Κέρκυρα θα χαρούμε
να τους γνωρίσουμε και απο κοντά.
Εγώ και ο Γιάννης θα είμαστε εκεί απο το Σάββατο και μάλιστα παρέα με τον πρωταθλητή 2008 της ΒΒ3 Νίκο Φασουλάρη.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ολα ειναι ετοιμα για το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα στην Κερκυρα,οι συμετοχες πολλες και το επιπεδο υψηλο,οσο για την διοργανωση εμεις δεν θριαμβολογουμε και γραφουμε διαφορα οτι κανουμε τον καλυτερο αγωνα θα τα δειτε στην πραξη.αξιζει νομιζο οσοι μπορειτε να ερθετε να δειτε αυτον τον αγωνα μην ξεχνατε η NAC παντα προσφερει κατι διαφορετικο οχι στα λογια αλλα στην πραξη.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> O Γιάννης σήμερα έχει βάρος 121,5.
> Σε αυτά τα κιλά "για Ελλάδα" και με το μικρό ποσοστό λοίπους που έχει
> σίγουρα θε κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις. (και όχι μόνο)
> Πάντος για τους φίλους του Forum που θα είναι στην Κέρκυρα θα χαρούμε
> να τους γνωρίσουμε και απο κοντά.
> Εγώ και ο Γιάννης θα είμαστε εκεί απο το Σάββατο και μάλιστα παρέα με τον πρωταθλητή 2008 της ΒΒ3 Νίκο Φασουλάρη.


 Ο Γιαννης ειναι απο τους λιγους ελληνες πρωταθλητες που σεβετε το κοινο του και ειναι παντα σε καλη φορμα.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Το βασικοτερο το ξεχασα δεν θα μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε ιν :01. ROFL:  και να εχουμε απλα μια μοκετα :01. Mr. Green:  στο πατωμα θα εχουμε μια μεγαλη σκηνη.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> Δύο φώτο απο το αρχείο μου.
> (Απο προηγούμενο αγώνα στην Κέρκυρα το 2006).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Υποψην οτι ο Μαγκος ειναι πολυ πιο μυωδης σε σχεση με τοτε μην ξεχναμε την 6η θεση στο UNIVERSE το 2008.

----------


## chrisberg

> Το βασικοτερο το ξεχασα δεν θα μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε ιν και να εχουμε απλα μια μοκετα στο πατωμα θα εχουμε μια μεγαλη σκηνη.



Tελικά δεν είμαι ο μόνος με καυστικό χιούμορ Πρόεδρε!!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## chrisberg

> Ο Γιαννης ειναι απο τους λιγους ελληνες πρωταθλητες που σεβετε το κοινο του και ειναι παντα σε καλη φορμα.



Η λέξη κλειδί είναι το ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ.
122 κιλά με κοιλιακά και κόντρες σε πόδια χέρια.
Με πολύ αγάπη θα  πώ ότι σίγουρα θέλω να βλέπω ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ gest στους αγώνες.

Τους θέλω όμως ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ και στο καταδύναμη ΓΡΑΜΜΩΜΕΝΟΥΣ.

Παιδιά όσοι θέλουν ας παρεξηγηθούν δε θα είναι άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά!!!
Για να κάνει κάποιος gets θα πρέπει ή να έχει τίτλους, ή να να είναι αρκετά μεγαλλύτερος και καλλύτερος απο τους περισσότερους διαγωνιζόμενους ή ρε αδελφέ έστω να είναι ένας πολύ καλός pozer.

Με αυτήν τη φιλοσοφία δουλέψαμε με το Γιάννη φέτος παρόλο που δεν ρισκάρα
να διακόψω την προετοιμασία του (για του χρόνου το Μάιο).
και με μικρές αλλά έξυπνες πιστεύω αλλάγες πιάσαμε καλή φόρμα και ο Γιάννης
ώς καλός (επαγγελματίας) και το χρώμα του πρόσεξε και τη φόρμα του αλλά και το ποζάρισμα του).

----------


## NASSER

> Το βασικοτερο το ξεχασα δεν θα μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε ιν και να εχουμε απλα μια μοκετα στο πατωμα θα εχουμε μια μεγαλη σκηνη.


Θα χαρουμε να δουμε την μεγαλη σκινη με αρκετους αθλητες και σωστη παρουσιαση. Ελπιζω να θυμηθειτε να μας ποσταρετε φωτογραφιες του αγωνα (ακομα  περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο απο τον αγωνα της Κριτης)




> Η λέξη κλειδί είναι το ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ.
> 122 κιλά με κοιλιακά και κόντρες σε πόδια χέρια.
> Με πολύ αγάπη θα  πώ ότι σίγουρα θέλω να βλέπω ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ gest στους αγώνες.


Ελπιζουμε το καλυτερο στον Γιαννη Μαγκο και συντομα να ακολουθησει με επαγγελματικη καρτα το bodybuilding.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ολα ειναι ετοιμα για το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα στην Κερκυρα,οι συμετοχες πολλες και το επιπεδο υψηλο,οσο για την διοργανωση εμεις δεν θριαμβολογουμε και γραφουμε διαφορα οτι κανουμε τον καλυτερο αγωνα θα τα δειτε στην πραξη.αξιζει νομιζο οσοι μπορειτε να ερθετε να δειτε αυτον τον αγωνα μην ξεχνατε η NAC παντα προσφερει κατι διαφορετικο οχι στα λογια αλλα στην πραξη.


Δυστυχως κ . Γερολυματε ενω η εκτιμηση μου είναι δεδομενη και η φιλία μου με τον Μιχάλη επίσης,θεωρω ότι στον αγωνα της Κρητης δεν μας δωσατε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το επίπεδο του αγωνα που διοργανωσατε γιατί πολύ απλα δεν μας έχετε δωσει φωτογραφίες,εχω εκφρασει αυτό το παραπονο στον Μιχαλη και το λεω και σε σας ευκαιρίας δοθείσης.
Ελπίζουμε με τον αγωνα της Κερκυρας να μας δώσετε αυτη την ευκαιρία γιατί είναι κρίμα οι αγωνες που διοργανωνονται να μην προβαλλονται από ένα εγκυρο φόρουμ όπως είναι το  :bodybuilding.gr: .
Εμεις εχουμε δείξει τις διαθεσεις μας να προβαλλουμε όλους τους αγωνες,ακομα και από ομοσπονδίες που δεν εχουμε προσβάσεις,πίστευω ότι από εσας θα εχουμε αυτη την διευκόλυνση.
Φιλικα και χωρίς δειγμα υποννοουμενων,μου αρεσει να λεω καθαρες κουβεντες και ο Μιχαλης που με ξερει προσωπικα το ξερει.Η αγαπη μας για το άθλημα πρεπει να επικρατησει και όχι ποιος βαζει από κατω πιο καλή μοκέτα.(όχι ότι αυτό δεν είναι σημειο γραφης και επαινου για τις ομοσπονδίες που το επιδιωκουν με υψηλα κόστη και δαπανες).
Εγω θελω να πω καλη επιτυχία στον αγωνα της Κερκυρας γιατί ο Γιωργος Σαϊτ ξερω και μαθαινω ότι το προσπαθει πολύ.

----------


## chrisberg

> Δυστυχως κ . Γερολυματε ενω η εκτιμηση μου είναι δεδομενη και η φιλία μου με τον Μιχάλη επίσης,θεωρω ότι στον αγωνα της Κρητης δεν μας δωσατε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το επίπεδο του αγωνα που διοργανωσατε γιατί πολύ απλα δεν μας έχετε δωσει φωτογραφίες,εχω εκφρασει αυτό το παραπονο στον Μιχαλη και το λεω και σε σας ευκαιρίας δοθείσης.
> Ελπίζουμε με τον αγωνα της Κερκυρας να μας δώσετε αυτη την ευκαιρία γιατί είναι κρίμα οι αγωνες που διοργανωνονται να μην προβαλλονται από ένα εγκυρο φόρουμ όπως είναι το .
> Εμεις εχουμε δείξει τις διαθεσεις μας να προβαλλουμε όλους τους αγωνες,ακομα και από ομοσπονδίες που δεν εχουμε προσβάσεις,πίστευω ότι από εσας θα εχουμε αυτη την διευκόλυνση.
> Φιλικα και χωρίς δειγμα υποννοουμενων,μου αρεσει να λεω καθαρες κουβεντες και ο Μιχαλης που με ξερει προσωπικα το ξερει.Η αγαπη μας για το άθλημα πρεπει να επικρατησει και όχι ποιος βαζει από κατω πιο καλή μοκέτα.(όχι ότι αυτό δεν είναι σημειο γραφης και επαινου για τις ομοσπονδίες που το επιδιωκουν με υψηλα κόστη και δαπανες).
> Εγω θελω να πω καλη επιτυχία στον αγωνα της Κερκυρας γιατί ο Γιωργος Σαϊτ ξερω και μαθαινω ότι το προσπαθει πολύ.


Eυχαριστώ και για τη φιλία σου Κώστα μου αλλά και για τη δυνατότητα που μας δίνει το forum να πούμε τη γνώη μας.
Mε την ευκαιρία να πώ ότι εγώ για τη δουλιά μου αλλά και για το άθλημα που αγαπώ πάω και στην άκρη του κόσμου.
Παρόλο που υποσχέθηκα να σας στείλω το συντομότερο φώτο η Κέρκυρα για εσάς είναι ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος.
Τόσοι και τόσοι Moderators υπάρχουν στο forum, ας βγούν μια βόλτα να ξεμουδιάσουν και τα δάχτυλα τους απο το πληκτολόγιο.
Ας δουν απο κοντά και άς στηρίξουν με την παρουσία τους τους αθλητές αντί να τους βλέπουν απο τις οθόνες τους.
Εμείς σαν NAC σας δώσαμε την ευκαιρία απο εσάς η επόμενη κίνηση. 
 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> Δυστυχως κ . Γερολυματε ενω η εκτιμηση μου είναι δεδομενη και η φιλία μου με τον Μιχάλη επίσης,θεωρω ότι στον αγωνα της Κρητης δεν μας δωσατε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το επίπεδο του αγωνα που διοργανωσατε γιατί πολύ απλα δεν μας έχετε δωσει φωτογραφίες,εχω εκφρασει αυτό το παραπονο στον Μιχαλη και το λεω και σε σας ευκαιρίας δοθείσης.
> Ελπίζουμε με τον αγωνα της Κερκυρας να μας δώσετε αυτη την ευκαιρία γιατί είναι κρίμα οι αγωνες που διοργανωνονται να μην προβαλλονται από ένα εγκυρο φόρουμ όπως είναι το .
> Εμεις εχουμε δείξει τις διαθεσεις μας να προβαλλουμε όλους τους αγωνες,ακομα και από ομοσπονδίες που δεν εχουμε προσβάσεις,πίστευω ότι από εσας θα εχουμε αυτη την διευκόλυνση.
> Φιλικα και χωρίς δειγμα υποννοουμενων,μου αρεσει να λεω καθαρες κουβεντες και ο Μιχαλης που με ξερει προσωπικα το ξερει.Η αγαπη μας για το άθλημα πρεπει να επικρατησει και όχι ποιος βαζει από κατω πιο καλή μοκέτα.(όχι ότι αυτό δεν είναι σημειο γραφης και επαινου για τις ομοσπονδίες που το επιδιωκουν με υψηλα κόστη και δαπανες).
> Εγω θελω να πω καλη επιτυχία στον αγωνα της Κερκυρας γιατί ο Γιωργος Σαϊτ ξερω και μαθαινω ότι το προσπαθει πολύ.


 Αγαπητε φιλε Πολυνικε το οτι αγαπας το αθλημα ειναι σιγουρο για αυτο και ακριβος θα πρεπει να κατακρινεις καποιους που βαζουν απλα μια μοκετα κατω και μαζεβουν και καμια δεκαρια ατομα απο την παραλια Αλιμου για να φτιαξουν μια δηθεν drug free  κατηγορια,αυτοι υποτιμουν και τους υπολυπους αθλητες αλλα και τους fan του αθληματος.Καποια στιγμη πρεπει το επιπεδο τον αθλητων αλλα και των διοργανωσεων να ανεβει στην χωρα μας.
Απο το 1994 που γυρισα στην ελλαδα υπηρετο το αθλημα σαν παραγωντας χωρις κανενα υλικο οφελος,νομιζο οτι εχω το δικαιωμα να κρινι αυστηρα αφου νομιζο οτι παντα ειμαι αντικειμενικος.

----------


## KATERINI 144

κ. Γερολυματε ενα πράγμα δεν μπορω να καταλάβω, 
για να καταλάβει ο κοσμος ποια ειναι σωστη διοργανωση και ποια οχι πρέπει να λετε για μοκέτες κλπ αλλων ομοσπονδιών?! δε έχει μάτια να δει και να κρίνει ποια διοργάνωση ειναι στο υψος τον περιστάσεων και ποια οχι?! η' θα πρέπει να κατηγορούμε αθλητές για να προβάλουμε τους δικούς μας για να καταλάβει ο κοσμος ποιοι αθλητές ειναι καλή και ποιοι οχι?! οπως έγινε πριν σε αλλο τοπικ?! 

δεν μπορω να καταλάβω αυτη την εμμονή, εχει ο κόσμος ματια και βλέπει αλλα εχει ματια και διαβάζει κιολλας. 

μη δίνεις συνέχεια σε παρακαλώ ειναι πολύ άστοχα αυτα τα σχόλια, προβαλετε τη δικη σας ομοσπονδια οπως πρεπει και ο κόσμος θα το εκτιμήσει αν το αξίζει, δεκαετία του 80 θα φέρουμε πάλι στο ββ και στην αντιπαράθεση μεταξη των ομοσπονδιών..................................................

----------


## NASSER

> Τόσοι και τόσοι Moderators υπάρχουν στο forum, ας βγούν μια βόλτα να ξεμουδιάσουν και τα δάχτυλα τους απο το πληκτολόγιο.
> Ας δουν απο κοντά και άς στηρίξουν με την παρουσία τους τους αθλητές αντί να τους βλέπουν απο τις οθόνες τους.
> Εμείς σαν NAC σας δώσαμε την ευκαιρία απο εσάς η επόμενη κίνηση.


Πιστεψτε το πως ολοι οι moderators δινουν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους στο να στηριζουν την προβολη του αθληματος και των αθλητων, με κανενα προσωπικο όφελος. Και ο καθενας με τον καθε δυνατο τροπο και σιγουρα οχι μονο πισω απο ενα πληκτρολογιο.
Ολοι γνωριζουν πως εσεις ατομικα κυριε Χρυσοβεργη αγαπατε το αθλημα και εχετε επενδησει στο να ανεβει το αθλημα εκει που του αρμοζει. Ομως η επανατοποθέτηση της ομοσπονδιας σας σε σχεση με το αθλημα και τους αλλους παραγοντες του αθληματος, δεν ειναι θετικη ουτε αποδοτική στην προσελευση των φιλων του αθληματος στις διοργανωσεις σας. Γνωριζουμε πως αστοχήσατε επανειλημμένα σαν ομοσπονδια και συνεχιζετε να κατακρινετε τους αλλους αντι να διορθωσετε τα λαθη σας.
Αυτες τις εικόνες αφήνετε σαν ομοσπονδια τοσο σε μενα οσο και σε πολλους αναγνωστες που εκφραζουν την αποψη τους. Αν θελουμε να παει μπροστα το αθλημα, θα πρεπει ολοι να συμβάλουμε με νεες τακτικες και να μην ανατρεχουμε στα σφαλματα του παρελθόντος, ειδικα αν ειναι να κατακρινουμε. 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Eυχαριστώ και για τη φιλία σου Κώστα μου αλλά και για τη δυνατότητα που μας δίνει το forum να πούμε τη γνώη μας.
> Mε την ευκαιρία να πώ ότι εγώ για τη δουλιά μου αλλά και για το άθλημα που αγαπώ πάω και στην άκρη του κόσμου.
> Παρόλο που υποσχέθηκα να σας στείλω το συντομότερο φώτο η Κέρκυρα για εσάς είναι ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος.
> Τόσοι και τόσοι Moderators υπάρχουν στο forum, ας βγούν μια βόλτα να ξεμουδιάσουν και τα δάχτυλα τους απο το πληκτολόγιο.
> Ας δουν απο κοντά και άς στηρίξουν με την παρουσία τους τους αθλητές αντί να τους βλέπουν απο τις οθόνες τους.
> Εμείς σαν NAC σας δώσαμε την ευκαιρία απο εσάς η επόμενη κίνηση.


Φιλε Μιχαλη εμεις εχουμε κανει τις κινησεις μας και θα εχουμε φωτό από Κερκυρα,οπως αντιστοιχα έκανα κινηση και στον αγωνα της Κρητης αλλα ακομα τις περιμενω(και δεν τις βλεπω αλλά τελωσπαντων,ισως του χρόνου στο Μρ Κρήτη να είμαστε πιο "τυχεροι").
Όμως παρόλα αυτα επιμενω,γιατι αυτό δεν απαντηθηκε ακόμα, ότι ασχετως πόσοι μοds ή ποσοι αναγνωστες θα καταφερουν να βρεθουν θα μπορουσατε 10 φωτογραφίες να μας έχετε στείλει,δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί μετα από εναν αγωνα να τηρείται σιγη ιχθύος και μετα να μεταπηδαμε στον επόμενο.
Αν δεν θελετε εσεις να διαφημιστεί ο αγωνας και να προβληθουν τα αποτελεσματα του ποιος άλλος θα το επιδιωξει;
Δεν είναι κριμα ενας αγωνας να υπάρχει μονο σαν αναφορα;1 φωτογραφία = 1000 λέξεις.

----------


## KATERINI 144

τελικά ποια ομοσπονδία είναι αυτη που μαζεύει κόσμο απο την παραλία αλίμου ?! 
καλα ειναι να κατονομάσετε ποια ομοσπονδία ειναι, για να μη μιλάμε αόριστα.

----------


## chrisberg

> Φιλε Μιχαλη εμεις εχουμε κανει τις κινησεις μας και θα εχουμε φωτό από Κερκυρα,οπως αντιστοιχα έκανα κινηση και στον αγωνα της Κρητης αλλα ακομα τις περιμενω(και δεν τις βλεπω αλλά τελωσπαντων,ισως του χρόνου στο Μρ Κρήτη να είμαστε πιο "τυχεροι").
> Όμως παρόλα αυτα επιμενω,γιατι αυτό δεν απαντηθηκε ακόμα, ότι ασχετως πόσοι μοds ή ποσοι αναγνωστες θα καταφερουν να βρεθουν θα μπορουσατε 10 φωτογραφίες να μας έχετε στείλει,δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί μετα από εναν αγωνα να τηρείται σιγη ιχθύος και μετα να μεταπηδαμε στον επόμενο.
> Αν δεν θελετε εσεις να διαφημιστεί ο αγωνας και να προβληθουν τα αποτελεσματα του ποιος άλλος θα το επιδιωξει;
> Δεν είναι κριμα ενας αγωνας να υπάρχει μονο σαν αναφορα;1 φωτογραφία = 1000 λέξεις.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου αλλά ένας κούκος δε φέρνει την ανοιξη.
Δυστιχώς ούτε δύο.
Η στάση μου για τον αγώνα της Κρήτης δεν έχει αλάξει ούτε λεπτό τα 3 τελευταία χρόνια γι' αυτό και δεν είδες απο μέρους μου καμία αναφορά.
Ενα πράγμα θα σου πώ ο πρόεδρος παραείναι έντοιμος για το πόστο αυτό, (του προέδρου)
και εκεί χαλάνε όλα.
Στην χώρα μας βλέπεις μάθαμε διαφορετικά.
Δεν αξίζει να ασχολειθώ περισσότερο για τον αγώνα της κρήτης.
Ενα μόνο θα σου πώ ότι τους τσιφλικάδες τους "καταργήσαμε" απο καιρό στην
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ και του χρόνου θα είναι άλλος ο Διωργανωτής του Mr Κρήτη.

----------


## vagg

ποια ειναι η ομοσπονδια που μαζευει τουσ λουομενους;;;και ποιος αθλητης κανει guest ενω ειναι κατωτερος των διαγωνιζομενων;;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιστευω πως αυτη η κουβεντα δεν βγαζει νόημα, ο καθενας βγαζει τα συμπερασματα του με τα ματια του και με τις παραστασεις που έχει από τον χωρο.Ας ευχηθουμε καλους αγωνες και να εχουμε φωτογραφιες για να αποκτησουν άποψη και εικόνα και αυτοι που δεν θα παρευρίσκονται...
Καθε τιμια προσπαθεια εμεις ειμαστε εδω για να την επικροτουμε.

----------


## chrisberg

> ποια ειναι η ομοσπονδια που μαζευει τουσ λουομενους;;;και ποιος αθλητης κανει guest ενω ειναι κατωτερος των διαγωνιζομενων;;;



       Mάλλον σε έχει   επηρεάσει η παλιά διαφήμιση Θέλω να τα ακούω...       Μάτια δεν έχεις να δεις.                                        Πάντα φιλικά                                            Μιχάλης
Και ρε παιδιά γιατί θα πρέπει εγώ στο topic αυτό να απολογούμε για τους λουόμενους του Αλίμου.
(στη Ρόδο μένω στο κάτω-κατω).

----------


## Polyneikos

Eίναι ενα θεμα που ανοιξε ο κ. Γερολυματος και εκεινος πρεπει να απαντησει,λογικό είναι να δημιουργούνται εύλογες απορίες στα μέλη μας όταν ξεπετιούνται υποννοούμενα.Αλλα εγω θα προτεινα να απαντησει με φωτογραφίες από τον αγώνα της Κερκυρας,έτσι θα εμφανιστουν οι τυχον διαφορές επιπέδου από αγωνα σε αγωνα,πιστευω είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση.Ειδαλλως μιλαμε τελειως φλου και με θεωρίες.

*Αντε καλη επιτυχία και παλι στην Κερκυρα,εγω περιμενω να δω τον φίλο μου Γιαννη (Μαγκο)!*

----------


## chrisberg

> Eίναι ενα θεμα που ανοιξε ο κ. Γερολυματος και εκεινος πρεπει να απαντησει,λογικό είναι να δημιουργούνται εύλογες απορίες στα μέλη μας όταν ξεπετιούνται υποννοούμενα.Αλλα εγω θα προτεινα να απαντησει με φωτογραφίες από τον αγώνα της Κερκυρας,έτσι θα εμφανιστουν οι τυχον διαφορές επιπέδου από αγωνα σε αγωνα,πιστευω είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση.Ειδαλλως μιλαμε τελειως φλου και με θεωρίες.
> 
> *Αντε καλη επιτυχία και παλι στην Κερκυρα,εγω περιμενω να δω τον φίλο μου Γιαννη (Μαγκο)!*


Ο κ. Γερολημάτος ταξιδεύει οδικός για Κέρκυρα.
Θα τον ενημερώσω σχετικά το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
Τώρα για το θέμα με τις φώτο που με έχει κουράσει θα πώ το εξείς
Χορηγοί δεν είστε άς είσασταν τουλάχιστον θεατές ρε παιδιά. (και χωρίς εισητήριο)
Σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες μέχρι και τον Τάσο Μώρο το θρύλο έβαλαν να  πληρώσει.
Εγώ υποσχέθηκα κάποιες φώτο κάντε και μια κρούση στον διοργανωτή!

ΥΣ. Ο Γιάννης και εγώ σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές σου Κώστα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία και απο μένα για τον αγώνα στην κέρκυρα στον φίλο τον γιώργο σάιτ απλα αν ήταν διαφορετικέρς συνθήκες και δεν συνέπεφταν οι αγώνες θα ήθελα πολύ να βρισκόμουν .

αλλα σ  αυτό το θέμα έχω να πώ πως δεν είναι εύκολο πάντα να μετακινηθούν θεατες ειδικα σε νησιά γιατί υπάρχουν και υποχρεώσεις και αστάθμητοι παράγοντες αλλα όταν λέμε πχ για φωτο στο φόρουμ δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση να τις δούμε μόνο εμείς αλλα γενικά όλοι οι επισκέπτες του σαιτ που μπορεί να είναι και απο οποιοδήποτε σημείο του κόσμου.

και για να λέμε ότι είμαστε έγκυρο φόρουμ και αντικειμενικό οφείλουμε να παρουσιάζουμε κάθε έγκυρη και καλοπροαίρετη προσπάθεια διοργάνωσης αγώνων , αρκεί βέβαια να υπάρχει και το ανάλογο υλικό.

και περισσότερο το οφείλουμε στους αθλητες γιατί είναι μια ηθική ικανοποίηση γι αυτούς να δούν σε όσο δυνατόν περισσότερα και αξιόπιστα μέσα την προσπάθειά τους ,αφου το ββ δεν έχει να προσφέρει υλική απολαβή τουλάχιστον σε ελληνικό επίπεδο αλλα και ερασιτεχνικό όπως είμαστε.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Αλέξης Γερολυμάτος και ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοβέργης ειναι δυο ατομα που σεβομαι και τους ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή τους στο φορουμ, ακόμη και μέσα από καυστικά ή αστεία σχόλια μπορεί πολλές φορές να προσφέρουν, αλλά εξίσου εύκολα στο γραπτό λόγο ενός δημόσια ανοιχτού φόρουμ μπορει να παραξηγηθούν.
Πιστεύω ότι μου επιτρέπουν να τους αναφέρομαι στον ενικό. 




> Το βασικοτερο το ξεχασα δεν θα μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε ιν και να εχουμε απλα μια μοκετα στο πατωμα θα εχουμε μια μεγαλη σκηνη.


Αλέξη, να σου πω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Μια απο τις πολυτιμότερες συμβουλές που μου έχουν δώσει στη ζωή μου, και έχω κρατήσει, είναι να μην ασχολούμε με το σπίτι του γείτονα και τα προβληματά του, αλλά με το δικό μου. Εμένα μόνο καλό μου έκανε.. σκέψου το.  :01. Wink: 





> Παρόλο που υποσχέθηκα να σας στείλω το συντομότερο φώτο η Κέρκυρα για εσάς είναι ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος.
> Τόσοι και τόσοι Moderators υπάρχουν στο forum, ας βγούν μια βόλτα να ξεμουδιάσουν και τα δάχτυλα τους απο το πληκτολόγιο.


Περιμένω καιρό τώρα καναν αθλητη/στελεχος της NAC να τον κάνουμε moderator μηπως βοηθήσει λίγο την καλυψη των αγώνων της NAC όπως κάνουν τα παιδιά από τις άλλες ομοσπονδίες... ακόμα περιμένω. :02. Confused2: 





> Χορηγοί δεν είστε άς είσασταν τουλάχιστον θεατές ρε παιδιά.


Μike εδώ χτυπησες ευαίσθητο σημείο μου. Χορηγοί προπαθήσαμε να είμαστε όπως σε όλους τους άλλους αγώνες εξισου αλλά δεν δεχθήκατε. Αν το πάρουμε και αλλιώς ούτε εσείς είστε χορηγοί της σελίδας για να κινήσουμε γή και ουρανό να καλύψουμε αγώνες. Οι άλλες 2 δραστήριες ομοσπονδίες μας έχουν τουλάχιστον από ένα χορηγό. (για να μην αναφέρω την περιπτωση της ΝΑΒΒΑ του Χατζηδημητριάδη που στο παρελθόν στήριξε τη σελίδα αφιλοκερδώς).

---

Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο επειδή έλειπα κάποιες μέρες και πληροφορήθηκα για κάποιο θέμα σχετικά με μια αναφορα σε έλλειψη στήριξης των ελληνικών καταστημάτων απο το BODYBUILDING.GR... Mιχάλη από ότι καταλαβαίνω διαβάζεις μόνο την κατηγορία του Ελληνικού bodybuilding και τπτ άλλο, ή διαβάζεις άλλα φόρουμ και μπερδέυεσαι... Απλά θα σε παρακαλέσω τη επόμενη φορά να είσαι πιο προσεχτικός σε αυτά τα σχόλια, γιατι με θίγουν προσωπικά, και θίγουν και τους ανθρώπους που στηρίζουν τη σελίδα.

--
Καλή επιτυχία στη Κέρκυρα, εγώ έχω ήδη έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος μου έχει υποσχεθεί ότι θα καλύψει τον αγώνα. ελπίζω να τηρήσει την υπόσχεσή του.

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

[QUOTE=Muscleboss;78688]Ο Αλέξης Γερολυμάτος και ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοβέργης ειναι δυο ατομα που σεβομαι και τους ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή τους στο φορουμ, ακόμη και μέσα από καυστικά ή αστεία σχόλια μπορεί πολλές φορές να προσφέρουν, αλλά εξίσου εύκολα στο γραπτό λόγο ενός δημόσια ανοιχτού φόρουμ μπορει να παραξηγηθούν.
Πιστεύω ότι μου επιτρέπουν να τους αναφέρομαι στον ενικό. 

*Ξέρεις πολύ καλά και κατα τις κατ'ιδίαν επικοινωνίες μας ότι και εμεις σε εκτιμούμε φίλε.
Ο Ενικός μεταξύ μας είναι αυτονόητος.
* 
περιμένω καιρό τώρα καναν αθλητη/στελεχος της NAC να τον κάνουμε moderator μηπως βοηθήσει λίγο την καλυψη των αγώνων της NAC όπως κάνουν τα παιδιά από τις άλλες ομοσπονδίες... ακόμα περιμένω. :02. Confused2: 

*Προσωπικά, πρόταση δε μου έγεινε ποτέ και δε μπορώ να πάρω ευθύνες άλλων.*

Μike εδώ χτυπησες ευαίσθητο σημείο μου. Χορηγοί προπαθήσαμε να είμαστε όπως σε όλους τους άλλους αγώνες εξισου αλλά δεν δεχθήκατε. Αν το πάρουμε και αλλιώς ούτε εσείς είστε χορηγοί της σελίδας για να κινήσουμε γή και ουρανό να καλύψουμε αγώνες. Οι άλλες 2 δραστήριες ομοσπονδίες μας έχουν τουλάχιστον από ένα χορηγό. (για να μην αναφέρω την περιπτωση της ΝΑΒΒΑ του Χατζηδημητριάδη που στο παρελθόν στήριξε τη σελίδα αφιλοκερδώς).

*Χαίρωμαι πολύ που συνάδελφοι στιρίζουν το Forum.
Iσως τα μεγέθη αυτών των εταιριών να είναι διαφορετικά απο το μαγαζί μου,
και έτσι να έχουν μεγαλλύτερες δυνατότητες προβολής.
Τώρα σε εποχή κρίσης (αυτή ήταν η απάντηση που έδωσες στον κ. Γερολημάτο
) είναι δύσκολο πράγμα η χορηγία, σκέψου το λίγο... 200% αύξηση μου έκανες στην πρόταση σου σε σχέση με πέρισι. Η κρίση είναι για όλους μας???*


Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο επειδή έλειπα κάποιες μέρες και πληροφορήθηκα για κάποιο θέμα σχετικά με μια αναφορα σε έλλειψη στήριξης των ελληνικών καταστημάτων απο το BODYBUILDING.GR... Mιχάλη από ότι καταλαβαίνω διαβάζεις μόνο την κατηγορία του Ελληνικού bodybuilding και τπτ άλλο, ή διαβάζεις άλλα φόρουμ και μπερδέυεσαι... Απλά θα σε παρακαλέσω τη επόμενη φορά να είσαι πιο προσεχτικός σε αυτά τα σχόλια, γιατι με θίγουν προσωπικά, και θίγουν και τους ανθρώπους που στηρίζουν τη σελίδα.

*Ζητώ συγνώμη ίσως ήμουν λίγο υπερβολικός, τα είπαμε με τον Κώστα.
Τα "βαποράκια" εδώ λειτουργούν με pm.
Λογικό είναι να μην το γνωρίζεις.*


Καλή επιτυχία στη Κέρκυρα, εγώ έχω ήδη έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος μου έχει υποσχεθεί ότι θα καλύψει τον αγώνα. ελπίζω να τηρήσει την υπόσχεσή του.

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τιε ευχές σου.
Να ξέρεις ότι εκτιμώ κάθε προσπάθεια προβολής του αθλήματος μας απ'τη μεριά σου.
Εαν υπάρχει κάποιος απο το forum να μας ενημερώσει για να τον βάλουμε σε προνομιακή θέση μπροστά οπότε οι φώτο να είναι όσο γίνετε καλλύτερες.
*

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Ξέρεις πολύ καλά και κατα τις κατ'ιδίαν επικοινωνίες μας ότι και εμεις σε εκτιμούμε φίλε.
> Ο Ενικός μεταξύ μας είναι αυτονόητος.*


Χαίρομαι!  :03. Thumb up: 




> *Προσωπικά, πρόταση δε μου έγεινε ποτέ και δε μπορώ να πάρω ευθύνες άλλων.*


Εσύ ο ίδιος μου είχες πει ότι είχες αρνηθεί πρόταση για Moderator στο παρελθόν και δε σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα! Για θυμήσου καλύτερα...  :01. Wink:  
Εξάλλου η συμμετοχή σου στο φόρουμ είναι πολύ μικρη.... μακάρι να συμετείχες περισσότερο.




> *
> Τώρα σε εποχή κρίσης (αυτή ήταν η απάντηση που έδωσες στον κ. Γερολημάτο
> ) είναι δύσκολο πράγμα η χορηγία, σκέψου το λίγο... 200% αύξηση μου έκανες στην πρόταση σου σε σχέση με πέρισι. Η κρίση είναι για όλους μας???*


Όταν το φόρουμ έχει ανέβει +500%, το 200% στην "συμβολική τιμή" (το είχα τονίσει αυτό, τσέκαρε τα μηνύματά σου) είναι λίγο. Κανείς άλλος από τους χορηγούς δεν παραπονέθηκε εξάλλου, κάθε άλλο κάποιοι έδωσαν περισσότερα από ότι ζήτησα. :02. Shock: 




> *Εαν υπάρχει κάποιος απο το forum να μας ενημερώσει για να τον βάλουμε σε προνομιακή θέση μπροστά οπότε οι φώτο να είναι όσο γίνετε καλλύτερες.
> *


Θα προσπαθήσω να το κανονίσω φίλε!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

Υποσχέθηκα αναλυτικό ρεπορτάζ απο Κέρκυρα, και πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω.
Μόλις επικοινώνησα και με τον MuscleBoss και κανονίσαμε να παραβρεθεί και άνθρωπος του forum στων αγώνα για καλές φώτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πρωτες φωτογραφίες από Κερκυρα....Η αφιξη της αποστολής της Ρόδου..*

*Μαζι με τον Μανώλη Τζινίδη...*






Γιαννης Μαγκος,ετοιμος για το guest posing,120+ κιλα !!

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα βουλιάξει το νησί με Μάγγο και Χρυσοβέργη!  Ωραίες φώτος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ωραίες φώτος


+1 τουμπανος ο μαγκος αλλα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά στις φωτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*O όροφος του ξενοδοχείου εκκενώθηκε όταν ξαφνικα ένας τύπος τα "κατεβασε" ....*
*Περιέργως κανενας υπευθυνος δεν πηγε να του κανει παρατηρηση..Γιατί άραγε;;;*

----------


## Muscleboss

κατηγορία bodybuilding

----------


## Muscleboss

Νικητής Γιώργος Κωστελέτος σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Μαγγος και Φαρμάκη... η φώτο αδικεί τη φαρμάκη αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο Μάγγος μας ενδιαφέρει... :05. Biceps:

----------


## leyteris_fit

:03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping: 

Μηπως ξέρουμε ονοματα των αλλων αθλητων?

Στη τελευταια φωτο αναρωτιεμε αν ειναι μεγαλυτερα τα δικεφαλα του Μαγγου απο τα ... "δικεφαλα" της Φαρμάκη

 :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## chrisberg

> Μαγγος και Φαρμάκη... η φώτο αδικεί τη φαρμάκη αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο Μάγγος μας ενδιαφέρει...



μόλις μπήκα στο Hotel  12:20

Πρόσωπα του αγώνα: Κωστολετος, Σάιτ, Μάγκος, Ολγα Φαρμάκη, και ο εκφωνητής της βραδιάς.

      ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ   KEΡΚΥΡΑ 2009 N.A.C       
      JUNIOR            1ος MΩΙΣΙΔΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΗΣ       
      Super Masters   1os ΚΕΤΟΥΓΙΑΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ       
      Masters            1ος  ΟΡΦΑΝΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΗΣ       
      Fitness             1ος XΑΤΖΗΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΙΜΩΝΑΣ       
      Body III            1ος  ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑΡΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ       
      Body II             1ος ΚΩΣΤΕΛΕΤΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ       
      Figure               1η  ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΚΟΡΙΚΗ       
      OVER ALL          1ος ΚΩΣΤΕΛΕΤΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

----------


## Muscleboss

Άλλη μια του Μάγκου.

Αριστερα στη φώτο, ο συνήθης ύποπτος (chrisberg).

Περισσότερες φωτο και βίντεο από αύριο. Για off season guest ο Μαγκος παρα είναι καλός...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλημερα και καλο μηνα !!
Να κανω ένα γρήγορο review του αγωνα της Κερκυρας,ο Μιχαλης Χρυσοβεργς φρόντισε πρωϊ πρωϊ πριν την αναχωρηση του από το νησι να με προμηθευσει με καποιες φωτο,τον ευχαριστω !!

Κατηγορία Juniors,νικητης ο αθλητης Μωυσιδης,ο οποιος είχε παρει την πρωτια και στο Mr Αιγαίο !!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η Βαρβαρα Κορίκη,μια πολύ καλή παρουσια στα fitness...*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία body...Σιδηρόπουλος Λευτερης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα προσωπα του αγωνα...*
*Μιχάλης Χρυσοβεργης . ο εκφωνητης του αγωνα,Γιαννης Μαγκος.ο guest poser του αγώνα ,Όλγα Φαρμακη, η guest star του αγωνα....*

----------


## chrisberg

> Άλλη μια του Μάγκου.
> 
> Αριστερα στη φώτο, ο συνήθης ύποπτος (chrisberg).
> 
> Περισσότερες φωτο και βίντεο από αύριο. Για off season guest ο Μαγκος παρα είναι καλός...


Για το δικέφαλο του "υπόπτου δεν άκουσα κανένα σχόλιο" :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nα ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφίες που τραβηξε για λογαριασμό του  το μελος yasou , Σπύρο σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ !!*

*Κατηγορία Juniors*

----------


## chrisberg

> *Τα προσωπα του αγωνα...*
> *Μιχάλης Χρυσοβεργης . ο εκφωνητης του αγωνα,Γιαννης Μαγκος.ο guest poser του αγώνα ,Όλγα Φαρμακη, η guest star του αγωνα....*


Πάντως η Κερκυραίοι είναι φιλόξενοι και έδειξαν μεγάλη αγάπη στους επισκέπτες τους.
Η όλγα και ο Γιάννης έβγαλαν απο 100 τουλάχιστον φώτος ο κάθε ένας.
Η δε Ολγα υπέροχη απο κοντά και καλό παιδί. 
Ο χαβαλές που κάναμε ήταν φοβερός και κάναμε καλή παρέα.
Ο Τζινήδης και ο Μισαηλίδης άπαιχτοι.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Για το δικέφαλο του "υπόπτου δεν άκουσα κανένα σχόλιο"


τεράστιος και κατακομμενος είναι  :03. Thumb up: 


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


συγχαρητήρια για τον αγωνα και την κατάσταση του Μαγκου  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

O Guest Poser του αγωνα,Γιάννης Μάγκος










*Γιαννης Μαγκος - Όλγα Φαρμακη*

----------


## chrisberg

> τεράστιος και κατακομμενος είναι 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> συγχαρητήρια για τον αγωνα και την κατάσταση του Μαγκου



Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Μ' αρέσει η ατάκα σου για τις τιμές.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία bb,νικητης ο Κωστελέτος Γιώργος*

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Μ' αρέσει η ατάκα σου για τις τιμές.


καμια σχεση με υπονοούμενο, κάποια κοπελια εδω στο φόρουμ εχει υπογραφή 

''οι τιμες στα jumbo δου φτιάχνουν παντα το κεφι" 

για να πειράξω αυτη το έγραψα στην υπογραφή, 

και οτι λεω ποιο πανω για τον Μαγκο το εννοώ, δεν εχω δει πολους αθλητές σε τετοια κατάσταση οφ σεζον.

----------


## chrisberg

> καμια σχεση με υπονοούμενο, κάποια κοπελια εδω στο φόρουμ εχει υπογραφή 
> 
> ''οι τιμες στα jumbo δου φτιάχνουν παντα το κεφι" 
> 
> για να πειράξω αυτη το έγραψα στην υπογραφή, 
> 
> και οτι λεω ποιο πανω για τον Μαγκο το εννοώ, δεν εχω δει πολους αθλητές σε τετοια κατάσταση οφ σεζον.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Ακούσαμε καλά λόγια στην Κέρκυρα για το Γιάννη και τον αναίβασαν ψυχολογικά.
( Μισαηλίδης, Τζινίδης, Βενιέρης, Γερολλυμάτος, Κορίκη Κωστελέτο, Σάιτ, κ.λ.π. )
Ξέρεις δεν ρισκάραμε την πρωετειμασία του για το εξωτερικό και έτσι δε μπήκαμε
σε "διαδικασίες" πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον ταλεπώρησα λίγο πααπάνω με την αερόβια και τα 12 γεύματα την ημέρα. 
Θα αναιβάσω σύντομα φώτο που δίχνει γιατί κοντέψαμε να φαληρίσουμε το ξενοδοχείο στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

και πάλι συγχαρητήρια, άλλωστε οι φωτογραφίες ''μιλάνε'' απο μονες τους  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αν όλοι οι εικονιζόμενοι ανέβαζαν τα κύπελλα τους πάνω στην σκηνη παίζει να μην τους έφτανε !!!*

*Σιώτης - Σαϊτ - Χρυσοβέργης - Γερολυματος - (μου διαφευγει το όνομα του επομενου) - Τζινιδης - Μισαηλίδης - Φασουλάρης*

----------


## Muscleboss

δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος απο τις φώτο, αλλά ο κωστελέτος μου φαίνεται ότι ήταν στην καλύτερη του φόρμα, πιο συμμετρικός και ποιοτικός από ποτέ...

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

> δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος απο τις φώτο, αλλά ο κωστελέτος μου φαίνεται ότι ήταν στην καλύτερη του φόρμα, πιο συμμετρικός και ποιοτικός από ποτέ...
> 
> ΜΒ


NAIIIIIIII :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

ένα μικρό (σε διάρκεια) βίντεο από το ποζάρισμα του μάγγου κάτω από τη σκηνή. :05. Biceps: 

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=497835

_edit:_ η ποιότητα των φωτο και του βίντεο δεν είναι η καλύτερη, μέλος του φόρούμ μας έδωσε τις φώτος που βρέθηκε πρώτη φορά σε αγώνα bbing και δεν είχε την ανάλογη εμπειρία, αλλά σε επόμενο αγώνα θα μας κάνει καλύτερο ρεπορτάζ.

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

> ένα μικρό (σε διάρκεια) βίντεο από το ποζάρισμα του μάγγου κάτω από τη σκηνή.
> 
> http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=497835
> 
> _edit:_ η ποιότητα των φωτο και του βίντεο δεν είναι η καλύτερη, μέλος του φόρούμ μας έδωσε τις φώτος που βρέθηκε πρώτη φορά σε αγώνα bbing και δεν είχε την ανάλογη εμπειρία, αλλά σε επόμενο αγώνα θα μας κάνει καλύτερο ρεπορτάζ.
> 
> ΜΒ



δεν το αναιβάζεις youtube να ξέρουμε και τι  μας γίνετε...

----------


## Muscleboss

^ μιχάλη δεν έχω ποτέ ασχολήθει με youtube για να το κάνω τώρα... ελπίζω να μπορέσει να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος... για ρίξε μια σπόντα στο κώστα μήπως... :01. Unsure: 

πάρτε και ένα βίντεο με τη βράβευση των αθλητών στις 2 κατηγορίες bodybuilding.

μεγάλο αρχείο (100+ megabyte) αλλά αξίζει να το κατεβάσετε, παρόλη τη χαμηλή ποιότητά του, ετκός των άλλων για να απολάυσετε περιγραφή chrisberg. :08. Toast: 
http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=497887

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

> δεν το αναιβάζεις youtube να ξέρουμε και τι μας γίνετε...


Μηνυμα ελήφθη,δρομολογείται για youtube !!Σημερα θα είναι up !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννης Μαγκος,το video του guest posing του !!

*Uploader: Polyneikos*

[YOUTUBE="f5g128K8PYo"]f5g128K8PYo[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## yasou

Avrio tha anevaso to posing tis katigorias body1.
Kalitera pantos na katevasete ta video apo to download link gia kaliteri poiotita.
Sorry gia ta greeklish. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panoz

> ποια ειναι η ομοσπονδια που μαζευει τουσ λουομενους;;;και ποιος αθλητης κανει guest ενω ειναι κατωτερος των διαγωνιζομενων;;;


***

Πολυ καλος αγωνας! και σε νησι κιολας.



edit ΜΒ: οφείλουμε να προστατέψουμε τον κ. Γερολυμάτο ως πρόεδρο της NAC που συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ επώνυμα από χαρακτηρισμούς και αόριστη κριτική ανώνυμων μελών. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Niiick

τωρα ειδα τη φαρμακη :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: 

ειμαι ερωτευμενος παλι :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Muscleboss

βίντεο με το ποζάρισμα της κατηγορίας bodybuilding

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=497973

MB

----------


## chrisberg

*Ξέρω ότι άργησα λίγο αλλά το έκανα λόγο φόρτου εργασίας.*
*Η παρακάτω φώτο είναι μόλις φτάσαμε στο* *Hotel* *Jason και ενημέρωσα τον*
*Κ. Γερολημάτο για τα τεκτενόμενα στο* *forum.*
*                                                                                Μια εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις*
*                  ( Όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος μου o polyneikos ). 

Δεν το κάνω για να ξαναανοιξω το θέμα απλά μου άρεσε τρελά η φώτο 


*

----------


## Muscleboss

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  καλά έκανες!  πολύ καλή! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  

 :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## yasou

Να και κατι απιστευτο.... εκει που βλεπετε τον chrisberg να καθετε ειναι στο χενοδοχειο ενος φιλου μου, που παμε και στο ιδιο  gym, και το καλοκερακι σε αυτο το σημειο που καθονται αραζω και εγω.
Μολις ειδα την φοτο δεν το πιστευα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η βραβευση της bb κατηγορίας !!
*Uploader : Polyneikos*

[YOUTUBE="0FrRgiML21U"]0FrRgiML21U[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## RUHL

Ευχαρηστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες συνχαρητηρια για τον αγωνα

Αλλη φορα θα θελαμε περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες απο τον αγωνα γιατι τον μαγκο τον εχουμε ξαναδει απειρες φορες και ειναι το 50% τον φωτο εδω μεσα
Γιατι σαν αναγνωστης του φορουμ με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο να δω τον ανταγωνησμο στον αγωνα και τους νικητες.

Μηπως εχετε ονοματα με την αναλυτική καταταξη των κατηγοριων?

----------


## chrisberg

> Ευχαρηστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες συνχαρητηρια για τον αγωνα
> 
> Αλλη φορα θα θελαμε περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες απο τον αγωνα γιατι τον μαγκο τον εχουμε ξαναδει απειρες φορες και ειναι το 50% τον φωτο εδω μεσα
> Γιατι σαν αναγνωστης του φορουμ με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο να δω τον ανταγωνησμο στον αγωνα και τους νικητες.
> 
> Μηπως εχετε ονοματα με την αναλυτική καταταξη των κατηγοριων?



Kαλώς τον.
Χάθηκες ρε φίλε καιρό είχα να σε ακούσω.  (να σε διαβάσω μάλλον)
Δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να βγάλω αρκετές φώτο του αγώνα της Κέρκυρας γιατί 'ημουν ο παρουσιαστής εκεί.
Οτι είχα τις έστειλα του polyneikos και τις ανέβασε αυτός.
Οι διοργανωτές είναι αυτή τη στιγμή Ολλανδία, μόλις γυρίσουν θα μου στείλουν φώτο και θα ποστάρω αρκετές.
Τα αναλυτικά τα έχει ο κ.Γερολυμάτος θα του ζητήσω να τ'ανεβάσει.

----------


## chrisberg

θα το παλαίψω για χάρη του Ruhl  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  να postάρω λίγες φωτό ακόμα, (χωρίς το Μάγκο αυτή τη φορά) :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## chrisberg

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...

----------

